# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du lịch Việt Nam, bao giờ có ngày trở lại ?

## yeuhanoi

*Ở nhiều nơi, khi đã đi qua người ta mong muốn được trở lại một lần nữa. Nhưng cũng có nhiều nơi khách ngán ngẩm, “thề” không hẹn ngày trở lại!*
“See you again” dịch ra tiếng Việt nôm na là “hẹn gặp lại”, “mong gặp lại”, cũng có nghĩa như một câu chào tạm biệt lịch sự. Du khách nội địa và khách nước ngoài thường nhìn thấy câu chào này ở các khu du lịch, di tích, danh lam thắng cảnh... ở khắp mọi nơi trong cả nước. Nhưng có mấy ai muốn quay trở lại lần hai.

* Cảnh đẹp Việt Nam*

Nhiều du khách cho hay một trong những điểm mạnh của Việt Nam là có nhiều cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp tuyệt vời.


Họ cảm thấy ‘kinh ngạc’ trước cảnh đẹp hùng vỹ của những kỳ quan thiên nhiên như Vịnh Hạ Long, động thạch nhũ Phong Nha, Kẻ Bàng hoặc Chùa Hương…

Ngoài ra, những bãi biển của Việt Nam cũng có thể nói là tuyệt đẹp so với nhiều nước, kể cả bãi biển nổi tiếng thế giới Gold Coast của Úc.

Đây là những thế mạnh thực sự của Việt Nam, dù có một thực tế là Việt Nam chưa khai thác được mọi các ưu thế của mình.

Hầu hết du khách có thể dễ dàng bày tỏ sự thán phục của họ trước các cảnh quan của Việt Nam song khá nhiều người tỏ vẻ dè dặt hoặc cân nhắc khi nhận xét về những khía cạnh khác trong nền du lịch Việt Nam.

Nếu so với du khách tới các quốc gia láng giềng trong khu vực Đông Nam Á như Thái Lan, Malaysia, Singapore…, số du khách tới Việt Nam vẫn chưa thể sánh bằng. Bên cạnh đó, lượng khách quay trở lại sau lần đầu thăm Việt Nam cũng rất thấp. 

Ở nhiều nơi, khi đã đi qua người ta thực sự mong muốn được trở lại một lần nữa. Nhưng cũng có nhiều nơi khách ngán ngẩm, chán chê, “thề” không hẹn ngày trở lại! Tiếng lành đồn xa, nhưng tiếng than phiền chê trách cũng lan toả không kém.

Có những khu du lịch, nhân viên hướng dẫn vui vẻ, tận tình đón khách, nhưng cũng có nhiều nơi, người của khu du lịch lạnh nhạt, cau có, xem khách như của nợ.

*Giá cả không rẻ*

Những du khách từng nhiều lần đi du lịch các nước trong khu vực Đông Nam Á như Thái Lan, Campuchia, Singapore cho biết sở dĩ họ đi du lịch ở Việt Nam là vì họ chưa từng tới Việt Nam nên họ đi ‘cho biết’. Tuy nhiên, họ chỉ mỉm cười ý nhị khi nghe hỏi liệu họ sẽ quay trở lại Việt Nam hay không.

Một trong những điều mà nhiều khách nước ngoài than phiền là số tiền họ bỏ ra ở Việt Nam không tương xứng với dịch vụ mà họ nhận được.

Cô Trần Phượng, hướng dẫn viên du lịch có 7 năm kinh nghiệm, cho hay giám đốc một công ty du lịch tại Tokyo (Nhật) mỗi năm trong số khoảng 17, 18 triệu người Nhật du lịch ở nước ngoài thì có 1 triệu người du lịch Thái Lan và chỉ có khoảng 300 ngàn người tới Việt Nam.

Nữ giám đốc công ty ở Nhật này khi đến Việt Nam du lịch cũng cho biết dịch vụ và giá cả là một trong những yếu tố hàng đầu khiến Việt Nam không phải là điểm đến du lịch hấp dẫn.

Giá phòng tăng gấp 3 – 5 lần ngày thường! Ngủ một đêm gần 1.000.000 đồng ở khách sạn hai sao không phải ai cũng vui vẻ!
Giá thức ăn ngon, rẻ ở Quy Nhơn, Phan Rang, Trà Vinh, Phú Yên, Hậu Giang khiến ai đã đi qua nơi đây đều không ngớt lời khen ngợi! Một tô bún cá thật ngon, có giá từ 5.000 – 7.000 đồng, trong khi ở các nơi khác từ 12.000 – 25.000 đồng một tô!

Nổi tiếng đắt đỏ là Vũng Tàu, Hà Tiên, Châu Đốc, Bạc Liêu, Đồng Tháp... Có một số nơi vừa đắt và vừa rẻ nếu khách biết nơi ăn, chốn nghỉ như Sài Gòn, Cần Thơ, Tiền Giang. Nhưng khách du lịch – đều là dân vãng lai – thì làm sao biết nổi!?


 Nhiều hàng quán mở ra là để... "chém đẹp" khách hàng. 
Một cái lẩu mắm ở quán Dạ Lý “nổi tiếng” – đường Ba Tháng Hai (Cần Thơ) – có giá 350.000 đồng, thực ra chẳng hơn gì cái lẩu mắm giá 100.000 đồng ở quán cô Ba Xoàn (Bình Thuỷ) hay ở một vài nơi khác.

Ghẹ luộc trong khu du lịch Dốc Lết bán 250.000 đồng/kg, trong khi cách đó, kề bên, ngư dân bán chỉ có 90.000 đồng/kg. Khách hào phóng nhất cũng phải la trời khi nhìn phiếu thanh toán! Khách du lịch sẽ không bao giờ quên kỷ niệm bị “chặt, chém” khi đi chơi Hà Tiên, Vũng Tàu phải thuê phòng nghỉ trong dịp lễ, tết.

*Chèo kéo khách du lịch là hình ảnh thường thấy ở Việt Nam.*

Người bán hàng rong, vé số, đồ lưu niệm, honda ôm đeo bám làm khách khó chịu, mất hứng thú!


Một hình ảnh ở Huế - Cửa Ngăn là ranh giới ngăn cấm nạn chèo kéo trước khi vào Đại nội tham quan


Du khách bị đội quân bán hàng rong, chụp ảnh chèo kéo cho đến vào trước Đại nội - Huế

Một du khách ba người đeo bám, du khách rất khó chịu




Khi không có lực lượng bảo vệ, đội quân chèo kéo vượt rào bồng con thơ vây du khách xin bố thí.


Hai vị khách, 3 người đeo bám, khách muốn tránh cũng chẳng được


Mặc dù nạn chèo kéo không phong phú như bến xe nhưng trước Đại nội không thoát cảnh bao vây


Khách đi tới hàng nào cũng bị mời chào, chèo kéo
*Chất lượng không đúng như quảng cáo*

Qua sự trao đổi với các hướng dẫn viên khác, hướng dẫn viên Trần Hoàng cho hay thành phần du khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam khá đa dạng và nhu cầu, mục đích quan tâm tìm hiểu của họ cũng phong phú.

Rất nhiều người Pháp trước khi tới Việt Nam họ đã tìm hiểu tương đối khá kỹ và sâu sắc về những địa danh hoặc lịch sử của những nơi họ sắp đến.

Trong khi đó, các khách Mỹ, Úc, New Zealand (trừ các cựu chiến binh) thường là những người không hiểu nhiều về Việt Nam và tương đối … dễ tính. Có du khách đến Việt Nam mới khám phá ra rằng người Việt ăn cơm bằng … đũa. Có du khách nói với hướng dẫn viên người Việt rằng trước kia họ tưởng Việt Nam còn rất nguy hiểm vì bom mìn do chiến tranh để lại còn rất nhiều và rải rác khắp nơi.

Người Nhật nằm trong số những du khách đòi hỏi tiêu chuẩn rất cao về vấn đề dịch vụ khi đến Việt Nam. Do đó, trong khi khách đến từ các nước khác có thể châm chước về chất lượng dịch vụ thì người Nhật sẽ tỏ vẻ không hài lòng nếu dịch vụ không đúng như yêu cầu đã quảng cáo.

Nhiều người Nhật tỏ vẻ ngạc nhiên khi được đưa vào các khách sạn ở Việt Nam được quảng cáo vào loại 3, 4 sao nhưng theo đánh giá của họ thì dịch vụ trong những khách sạn này không thể tương xứng 3, 4 sao ở nước họ. 

* Rác thải khắp nơi*

Tại các bãi biển và khu du lịch nhếch nhác, kém vệ sinh như Hòn Rơm (Bình Thuận), núi Cấm, núi Sam (Châu Đốc), thác Cam Ly (Đà Lạt)... khách dễ dàng thấy rác và nước thải khắp mọi nơi. 


*Cần lắng nghe tiếng nói từ du khách*

Đi du lịch có mấy chuyện: cảnh quan, môi trường, ăn, ở và mua quà lưu niệm. Khách vui vẻ chấp nhận chuyện mua sắm, ăn uống... đắt hơn giá cả sinh hoạt bình thường khi đi du lịch, nhưng ở mức độ từ gấp đôi trở lại, còn như cứ chặt, chém vô tội vạ thì lợi bất cập hại. 
Không phải vô lý khi dân sành du lịch bảo nhau thà mua vé đi Thái Lan chơi còn hơn đi du lịch trong nước!

Cô Nguyễn Hương, hướng dẫn viên có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm, cho biết có lần sau khi cô hướng dẫn cho một đoàn khách tham quan hơn 2 tuần lễ tại Việt Nam, một nữ du khách người Úc đã ngỏ lời cám ơn và cho biết bà rất cảm kích về về sự tận tụy và giúp đỡ của cô đối với đoàn nói chung và với bà nói riêng trong thời gian đoàn du lịch ở Việt Nam.

Nữ du khách Úc cho cô biết cảm tưởng của bà về cảnh đẹp Việt Nam “tuyệt vời” và “hơn hẳn nhiều nước như Singapore”.

Tuy vậy, bà cũng so sánh rằng với số tiền trọn gói phải chi cho chuyến du lịch Việt Nam thì nếu “tôi đi nghỉ mát ở Thái Lan, Malaysia hoặc Indonesia sẽ sướng hơn nhiều”.

Cô Hương cho hay nhiều hướng dẫn viên người Việt thường nghe những “phút nói thật” của du khách về du lịch Việt Nam và không biết bao giờ mới được nghe những lời nói thật lòng mát dạ.

Cô mong rằng các cơ quan có trách nhiệm quảng bá và thúc đẩy sự phát triển của ngành du lịch Việt Nam cần lắng nghe quan tâm nhiều hơn nữa những ‘phút nói thật’ của du khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam.

----------


## vinhnn

Nếu yêu VietNam hãy bình chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long nha các bạn

----------

